# yogurt for pigeons



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

i treated my pigeons for canker with flagyl tablets and i want to give them probiotics but we dont have birds probiotics here and i read many people used yogurt as probiotics....so is it safe ??? dosage for babies and adults??


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

I would mix it with the Feed.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Pigeons are not made to digest dairy , I would search for better ways to give them probiotics if you think they need them. With the Internet you can order pretty much anything.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

spirit wings said:


> Pigeons are not made to digest dairy , I would search for better ways to give them probiotics if you think they need them. With the Internet you can order pretty much anything.



Actually read an article some time ago regarding that and caged birds. It is ok to give yogurt albeit non sugar, something in the fermenting deactivates the 'dairy" or enzyme that is responsible for lactose intolerance. Wish I could find it, but as per that doctor/vet, says its ok.

If you give, just mix a bit in the daily portion of feed then remove early in day and replace with reg dry feed. ALSO read something about DRY milk powder same thing, has enzymes in it good for birds and a good source of calcium.


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

Okay I will give them direct with syring....I m assuming 2 drops for babies and 3 for adults


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Pigeons and poultry might be having separate probiotic requirements, however if you are using yogurt, then you might try this too.

http://www.ttkhealthcare.com/animalcare/tt_zyme_special_poultry.htm

Note: Shipping small sachets from U.S. to India does not cost much but may take time.


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

sreeshs, do u know any human probiotics suitable and safe for pigeons?? some members like sykeking use human grade probiotics but u may know better whats available in india??


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

I give 1 teaspoon of plain non sweetened yogurt to one gallon of drinking water, for one day, once or twice a month with no problems. Jim


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

thanks jim, i will try giving them directly plain yogurt by coating very little bread with yogurt and giving down the throat to babies and adults......


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

I have never done it with bread. I just mix 1 teaspoon to a gallon in the drinking water. Parents drink it and the young get it natural.


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

okay i too dont like to use bread......i will try mixing it in drinking water


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

i personaly have not used human probiotics foe pigeons. however yakult is one of tbe common brands


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Yakult is diary based and sweetened,bad for pigeons


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Sinu, in the long run, yogurt will make your pigeons sick. As a probiotic, it can be used immediately after a sickness treatment or deworming to tackle a washed up gut but it can't be used regularly, especially for those who don't run timely prevention courses.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

There are probiotics out there that are easier to administer and are just for birds, really it's not that hard to find and buy them on the Internet. 
iam lactose intolerant and only can eat a small amount of yogurt. Birds do not digest dairy well. Even with cultures in it.


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

i still havent used it as treatment is still going on with flagyl....no, i will not use it regularly just for once i want to used and then i will search for bird sepicific probiotics for maintainance......so can i use yogurt just once on babies and adults??


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Yep, on babies as well as adults


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. Here is a fancier talking about yogurt: at 1: 28 he talks about raising young on yogurt and cereal.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

hamlet said:


> Hello. Here is a fancier talking about yogurt: at 1: 28 he talks about raising young on yogurt and cereal.


Where is 'here'?


----------

